# Interested: Carolina Skiff for SALE



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

WE have a 14' Carolina Skiff for sale. Hull is a mid 1990's. The motor broke the drive shaft. We fixed it and are about to put back together. IT has the section in the middle that has two livewells, perfect for keeping flounder in. Needs a little cleaning up, but a very sturdy boat. The motor is an Evinrude 35hp tiller steer electric start. 
I will add pics this evening, if you want pics, text and you will get them sooner. 
I need to sell ASAP, so I am asking $1500. 

CALL OR TEXT if INTERESTED...

STEVE
(850) FIVE ONE TWO - 0401


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sold.....


----------

